# Nonius CC / Helius CC



## ThK (10. Oktober 2008)

Tag auch ...
Zwischen dem Nonius CC und dem Helius CC liegen ja einige Euros ... 
Vom Verwendungszweck her sind beide auf der Nicolai Page ziemlich gleich angegeben...

Was ist denn da der große Unterschied?
Also mir geht es um die Rahmen nicht um die Komplettbikes welche sich ja in der Ausstattung auch unterscheiden...


----------



## abbath (10. Oktober 2008)

Das Nonius ist ein Eingelenker, das Helius ein Viergelenker. Der Hinterbau des Helius arbeitet ohne den Einsatz von Plattformdämpfung deutlich effizienter/wippfreier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (12. Oktober 2008)

Das heisst mit dem richtigen Dämpfer wäre auch das Nonius "vernünftig" fahrbar?


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Oktober 2008)

quasi.


----------



## abbath (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds sogar richtig geil. Fahre das Nonius mit Manitou Swinger Air X3 200x56. Spricht bei meinen etwa 95kg auch mit 3/4 SPV noch super an (nur halt etwas straffer).


----------



## ThK (13. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Infos...

Welche Dämpfer würdet ihr denn bei dem Nonius CC empfehlen?
Mein Fahrergewicht "ohne" Klamotten liegt bei 83 kg ;-)
Falls die Info wichtig ist


----------



## abbath (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen Dämpfer mit während der Fahrt ein/aus oder verstellbarer Plattform kaufen.
z.B. RS Monarch 4.2 oder Fox RP 23 oder Manitou Swinger Air X3. Der Manitou hat in meinen Augen den Vorteil, dass er einen 11mm Stahlschaft hat, wohingegen RS und Fox 'nen 9mm Aluschaft haben. Sollte sich positiv auf die mechanische Belastbarkeit (beim Eingelenker wirken höhere Querkräfte auf den Dämpfer) auswirken.
Kannst natürlich auch 'nen Stahlfederdämpfer nehmen z.B. X-Fusion DH 1/2 oder Fox DHX.

In jedem Fall würde ich einen 200x(55-57) Dämpfer nehmen. Sonst verschenkst Du ohne Vorteile Federweg.


----------



## ThK (13. Oktober 2008)

*notiert* ;-)


----------



## ThK (31. Oktober 2008)

Wie wäre es denn mit dem RS Vivid 5.1 als Dämpfer?
Oder doch den Fox DHX 5.0?


----------



## abbath (31. Oktober 2008)

Den Vivid 5.1 gibt's laut RS Webseite nicht mit 200mm Einbaulänge.

Nimm den Fox.


----------



## ThK (31. Oktober 2008)

Die Frage ist ob der nicht schon "overdosed" ist?
Reicht vl auch der 4.0 ? 
Jaja ... ich und Technik an nem Fully 

-EDIT-
Ok der 4.0 ist der Vorgänger ... lesen müsste man vorher mal *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (1. November 2008)

Also die Frage ist in meinen Augen, was Dir wichtiger ist: Das Gewicht oder die Wartungsarmut. Funktionieren tut auch 'nen Luftdämpfer sehr gut - von daher ist jeder Stahlfederdämpfer "overdosed". Wenn ich aber die Funktion meiner Pike mit Stahlfeder mit den bisher gefahrenen Luftfedergabeln (Fox, MZ, Lefty, RS) vergleiche, dann fühlt sich die Stahlfeder einfach gleichmäßiger (in der BILD würden sie wohl irgendwas von linear faseln) an. Außerdem brauche ich keinen Luftdruck kontrollieren etc.
Deshalb würde ich wahrscheinlich im Falle eines Defektes auch auf einen Stahlfederdämpfer umrüsten - oder die Gabel wieder auf Luft, je nachdem wo gerade meine Prioritäten liegen...*

Wenn es nur um den Preis geht: Kauf halt 'nen X-Fusion. Qualitativ sind die imho auch sehr gut, nur dass man den Namen nicht in dem Maße bezahlen muss. Gerade beim Stahlfederdämpfer sollte das ein geringes "Risiko" sein, da die Technik recht ausgereift ist.


* Da ich das Rad hauptsächlich für längere Tagestouren und den Urlaub gekauft hab, ist das mit der nich notwendigen Kontrolle des Luftdruckes schon ein Vorteil: man kann keine Dämpferpumpe vergessen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. November 2008)

Wie findest du den Swinger X3 ?
Ich welcher Einstellung fährst du den Dämpfer ?


----------



## abbath (1. November 2008)

abbath schrieb:


> Ich finds sogar richtig geil. Fahre das Nonius mit Manitou Swinger Air X3 200x56. Spricht bei meinen etwa 95kg auch mit 3/4 SPV noch super an (nur halt etwas straffer).



11bar


----------



## ThK (1. November 2008)

Mir geht es da um Wartungsarmut wie man es so schön nennt.
Dachte an Dämpfer halt mit Feder und auf Empfehlung eines Bekannten der früher ein bissl was mit Bikes zu tun hatte eine Gabel mit Luft .. ;-)

Aber mal sehen .. In Sachen Gabel muss ich mich noch weiter einlesen


----------



## abbath (2. November 2008)

Ich würde vorn und hinten das gleiche Federmedium nehmen - ist imho konsequenter.


----------



## ThK (2. November 2008)

Hmmm.... 
Konsequenter mag sein , aber hat das auch Vor- oder Nachteile...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (2. November 2008)

Es macht mehr Sinn v/h die gleichen Federsysteme zu nehmen, weil Luft und Stahl verschiedene Federkennlinien hat !

Man kann den Nonius auch mit normalen 200mm Dämpfer fahren, die 50 od. 51mm Hub haben. Der FW ist dann halt 85-115mm und mehr in Richtung CC !

in 2 Wochen ist hoffentlich mein Rahmen fertig...


----------



## abbath (2. November 2008)

ThK schrieb:


> Hmmm....
> Konsequenter mag sein , aber hat das auch Vor- oder Nachteile...?



Eigentlich nicht. Imho sind auch die Luftfederelemente mittlerweile kein Problem mehr. Ich hab mich in erster Linie für die Pike mit Stahlfeder entschieden, weil die so oder so sackschwer ist. Der Rahmen übrigens auch, da lohnt es sich imho nicht einen auf LT Marathon zu machen und Leichtbau zu betreiben...
Was ich nicht machen würde, ist vorn 'ne Luftgabel mit sub 140mm (die dann entsprechend leicht ist) einzubauen und hinten 'nen Stahlfederdämpfer.


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. November 2008)

Hast du schon mal Probleme mit dem Lager gehabt ?
Pflege ? Laufleistung `?


----------



## abbath (2. November 2008)

Nein, nein, wenig (dafür aber 'ne Woche Hardcore Sauerei und Dauerregen mit draußen parken in Schottland).
Hab das Rad ja erst seit Anfang des Jahres und benutze es eigentlich nur für längere Genuss-Touren bei schönem Wetter. Fürs Training find ich mein Stumpjumper Hardtail besser geeignet (@Falco bitte, bitte ich nehm auch wirklich gerne ein Argon zum Sponsoringpreis :-D).


----------



## ThK (3. November 2008)

Leichtbau soll es nicht werden ;-)
Das verhindert wie du ja schon sagtest der Rahmen an sich schon.
Aber halt längere Strecken, Kurzstrecken und ganz vielleicht auch mal nen "klitzekleinen" Marathon und so Späße.

Bin mir nicht schlüssig ob Luft oder nicht.
Mir wurde zum Bsp. von Luftdämpfern abgeraten auf Gund eines schlechten Preis- /Leistungsverhältniss.
Für eine Gabel wurde mir Luft aber widerum empfohlen.

Ach neee alles schwierig *gg*

Was würdest du denn für eine "Stahlfeder" Gabel empfehlen?
Nicht zu schwer, nicht zu leicht, also auch nicht zu teuer...
Hmm gibt es die überhaupt...?


----------



## ThK (3. November 2008)

Also .. 
Ich hab mich da noch einmal schlau gemacht *gg*
Mal sehen was die Leute hier dazu sagen.

Empfehlung zu einem Stahlfederdämpfer in Gegensatz zu einem Luftdämpfer, da die Luftdämpfer wohl immer noch ein sehr hohes Losbrechmoment haben und somit wohl nicht so "schnell/gut" ansprechen.

Luftgabeln seien in der Hinsicht von der Entwicklung her "viel weiter" und somit unproblematisch.

Der Unterschied der Kennlinien bei dem Mix Stahlfederdämpfer und Luftgabel sei nur wirklich auf dem Papier relevant und nicht bei dem von mir angestrebten Einsatzzweck.

Da ich natürlich, wenn ich mir schon ein Bike zusammen stelle, das Optimum für mich raus holen will also das Thema hier noch einmal *gg*


----------



## siq (3. November 2008)

an einem CC/Touren Eingelenker würde ich prinzipiell nur DT Dämpfer nehmen. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5256686&postcount=46

Der Plattformdämpfer bei DT heisst HVR200 oder neu EX200.


----------



## abbath (3. November 2008)

Das mit dem Losbrechmoment des Luftdämpfers ist Blödsinn. Das kommt imho nur bei weniger gut konzipierten Vollfederungssystemen und in Kombination mit hoher Lagerreibung und evntl. leichtem Fahrer zum Tragen. Mein Nonius spricht jedenfalls hervorragend an - mit Luftdämpfer.
Dass das P/L Verhältnis bei Luftdämpfern schlechter ist, stimmt so nicht. Technisch gesehen ist ein Stahlfederdämpfer meiner Meinung nach einfacher, was nicht heißt dass er schlechter ist, und teilweise sogar teurer als Luftdämpfer. Beispiel: Fox RP23 395,-, Fox DHX 5 422,-
Eine Stahlfedergabel würde ich nur nehmen, wenn das Gehäuse auch Heavy-Duty Ansprüchen genügt. Bei mir ist das 'ne Pike. Warum sollte ich erst ein leichtes, weicheres Casing nehmen und dann mit einer Stahlfeder beschweren? Macht imho nicht viel Sinn. Eigentlich fallen mir außer Pike und Tora keine Gabeln ein, die ich mit Stahlfeder kaufen würde (von Freeride, Dirt, DH usw. hab ich keine Ahnung).

Vielleicht sind ein paar, aus meiner Sicht sinnvolle, Beispiele hilfreich:

# Stahlfederdämpfer (Fox DHX oder X-Fusion DH) + Pike coil
# Luftfederdämpfer (Manitou Swinger, Fox RP23 und RS Monarch 4.2) + Talas
# Luftfederdämpfer + Reba 120
# Luftfederdämpfer + Revelation (Solo-Air oder Air-U-Turn)

Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass andere Sachen nicht harmonieren. Die Kombi aus Pike Coil und Luftfederdämpfer funktioniert bei mir prima, aber wenn ich von Anfang an mit der Pike geplant hätte, dann wäre sicher ein Stahlfederdämpfer ans Rad gekommen.

---

Den DT Dämpfer find ich ziemlich zäh und die Verstellung der Plattform während der Fahrt ist mit dem Drehknopf nicht so einfach wie mit 'nem indexierten Hebel.


----------



## ThK (4. November 2008)

Ich werde mir mal die Kombinationen zu Gemüte führen.
Mal sehen was ich da so finde von wegen Preis, Gewicht und gefallen müssen die ja auch noch ;-)


----------



## siq (4. November 2008)

abbath schrieb:


> Den DT Dämpfer find ich ziemlich zäh und die Verstellung der Plattform während der Fahrt ist mit dem Drehknopf nicht so einfach wie mit 'nem indexierten Hebel.



der alte HVR200 ist schon etwas zäh. Der neue EX200 fand ich da deutlich besser. Die stufenlos per Drehrad verstellbare Plattfrom bleibt aber, wobei ich damit leben könnte. Der 3stufige Plattformhebel vom RP23 ist da ergonomischer gelöst. Aber, inbesondere bei Seitenmomentanfälligen Eingelenkern sind die eh schon verschleissanfälligen plumpen Aludämpferbuchsen noch verschleissgefährdeter. Wenn man damit klarkommt das Dämpferlagerspiel des Öfteren zu prüfen und die Buchsen dann auch zu tauschen, spricht nichts gegen den RP23.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (4. November 2008)

Ich empfehle als Luftdämpfer ganz klar den Manitou. Der funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei und hat den o.g. Vorteil des stabileren Schaftes (11mm Stahl vs. 9mm Alu). Außerdem kostet er auch noch weniger. Wenn ich einen anderen Luftdämpfer nehmen müsste, dann den RS Monarch - Fox ist mir einfach durch die Servicepolitik unsympathisch. Bei DT kauf ich weiter Speichen und keine Federelemente...

Funktionieren tun sie alle und Pech haben kann man auch überall.


----------



## ThK (4. November 2008)

Und ich als "Unwissender" stehe nur vor dem auswürfeln der Komponenten *lach*

Denke hab es zumindest auf Manitou Swinger / RS Monarch sowie RS Reba / Revelation eingrenzen können ;-)

Fox ist mir einfach zu teuer und je mehr ich lese umso haarsträubender wird es was in Sachen Wartung / Inspektion und so zu lesen ist.
DT mag ein super Tipp sein , aber warum wird das von so "wenigen" vorgeschlagen?

Achja wie man sieht hat es mich doch noch zu 2mal "Luft" hingezogen.
Denke das man einen "Druck" besser anpassen kann als eine Stahlfeder.

Wie immer aber alles nur meine Anfänger Meinung.


----------



## bardenberger (4. November 2008)

Will die Diskussion ja nicht wieder von vorne beginnen, aber bevor man die Dämpferfrage diskutiert sollte man vielleicht zuerst die Rahmenfrage klären.

Da wäre zuerst einmal die Frage nach dem Budget. Ist das Helius CC überhaupt machbar bzw. bleibt dann noch genug Geld für eine vernünftige Ausstattung?

Wenn ja, dann würde ich zuerst einmal die Frage ob Eingelenker oder Viergelenker klären. Ich persönlich bin das Thema auch so angegangen und schließlich beim Helius RC gelandet .

Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass ich 20 Jahre Hardtail gefahren bin und vor allem ein antriebsneutrales Fahrwerk wollte. Und vor allem auch eines das leicht ist und ohne so Spielereien wie Plattform etc. aus kommt.

Gebe allerdings auch zu, dass das Budget letztlich etwas überschritten wurde ... aber das muss der Finanzminister ja nicht wissen .

Dass es ein Nicolai werden soll, ist aber schon der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung .

Viel Spass bei dem weiteren Entscheidungsprozess,
Bardenberger

p.s. Bei Bedarf könnte ich vielleicht nen günstigen Helius CC-Rahmen vermitteln.


----------



## ThK (4. November 2008)

Es ging ja eigentlich die ganze Zeit um das Nonius CC..


----------



## abbath (4. November 2008)

ThK schrieb:


> Und ich als "Unwissender" stehe nur vor dem auswürfeln der Komponenten *lach*



Besser als Würfeln: www.googlefight.com



> Denke hab es zumindest auf Manitou Swinger / RS Monarch sowie RS Reba / Revelation eingrenzen können ;-)



In jedem Fall eine gute Wahl. Würde wohl zur Revelation Air-U-Turn raten. Wozu weniger Federweg? Meine Pike pumpt weniger als meine Fox F90 RL.



> Fox ist mir einfach zu teuer und je mehr ich lese umso haarsträubender wird es was in Sachen Wartung / Inspektion und so zu lesen ist.



Amen



> DT mag ein super Tipp sein , aber warum wird das von so "wenigen" vorgeschlagen?



Naja, DT wird an anderen Stellen schon empfohlen, aber ich finde den Plattformdämpfer nicht so pralle und den reinen Lockout Dämpfer würde ich nur beim Viergelenker in Betracht ziehen. [OT]Aber eigentlich bin ich insgesamt nicht so ein DT Fan. Hügi gammelte mir schnell weg, Felgen sind imho qualitativ auch nicht so das wahre (ich find XM317 sind oft runder *duckundweg*) und die Federelement werden denke ich auch ziemlich gehypt. Das einzig wirklich tolle Produkt von denen sind die Competition Speichen - und selbst da sind die Sapim Race besser. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.[/OT]



> Achja wie man sieht hat es mich doch noch zu 2mal "Luft" hingezogen.
> Denke das man einen "Druck" besser anpassen kann als eine Stahlfeder.



Das ist definitiv so. Vor allem muss man aber zum experimentieren nicht verschiedene Federn kaufen - und experimentieren muss man, wenn man das persönlich Optimum herauskitzeln will.



> Wie immer aber alles nur meine Anfänger Meinung.



...und ich finde es immer wieder schön, wenn sich jemand im Vorfeld Gedanken macht und nicht im Laden planlos auf die verschiedenen Komponenten schaut und nur nach besser und schlechter fragt ohne zu realisieren, dass viele Sachen einfach "anders" sind.


----------



## ThK (4. November 2008)

Der RS Monarch ist ja einiges günstiger als der Manitou.
Kann mir da wer was zu den großen Unterschieden sagen?
Also bis auf den Unterschied des Schaftes von 9 zu 11 mm...


----------



## abbath (4. November 2008)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe kann man beim Monarch 4.2 die Plattform einstellen und per Hebel zwischen offenem Betrieb und der vorher gewählten Plattformdämpfung wählen. Im Grunde wie bei den Motion Control Gabeln mit einstellbarem Floodgate. Habe aber noch keinen in der Hand gehabt!

Beim Manitou hast Du halt 4 festgelegte Plattformstärken: offen-leicht-mittel-stark. Das gleiche Spiel beim Monarch 3.3 (nur OEM?): der hat 3 verschiedene Plattformoptionen.

Den Monarch 3.1 kannste knicken, der hat keine Verstelloption für unterwegs.

Ich finde es ganz angenehm mehr als eine Plattformstärke wählen zu können, daher würde ich eher zu Monarch 3.3 oder Swinger X3 greifen.


----------



## ThK (4. November 2008)

Also wäre Monarch 4.1 oder Manitou Swinger X3 fast egal


----------



## abbath (5. November 2008)

Ich würde fast eher den Monarch 3.3 nehmen. Beim 4.2 gibt's nur eine, frei wählbare, Plattformstufe und die offene Einstellung.

Allerdings ist mir noch ein Punkt eingefallen, der für den Swinger spricht: Der zulässige Maximaldruck liegt bei 21bar. Das beruhigt, wenn man den Dämpfer mit 11bar fahren muss. Ich weiß ja nicht wie groß und schwer Du bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (5. November 2008)

Ich finde irgendwie so vom "Gefühl" her die Möglichkeit die Plattform frei einzustellen sinniger als 4 feste Stufen.
Somit kann ich das doch ganz genau auf mich einstellen ;-)

Also zur Zeit liege ich bei 83/84kg auf 1,75m


----------



## abbath (5. November 2008)

Der Vorteil von mehreren Stufen liegt darin, dass Du mit 3/4 Plattform noch ein sensibleres Fahrwerk hast, dass im Gelände nur in einem nicht wahrnehmbaren Bereich pumpt, mit voller Plattform hast Du dann quasi Lockout (der bei starken Schlägen dankenswerter Weise aufmacht) - für Wiegetritt auf der Straße und ebenen Forstautobahnen.

Einen Fehler machst Du aber mit keinem der Dämpfer, denk ich.


----------



## ThK (5. November 2008)

Ok .. Ist auch nen Ansatz .. 
Naja werde mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Aber grob hab ich das Dämpfer Thema dann ja durch ;-)

Also auf zum "Rest" ...


----------



## abbath (5. November 2008)

XT komplett mit 180er Scheiben vorn und hinten, Sattel nach Arsch, Vorbau/Lenker/Stütze nach Budget, Laufräder XT oder Hope Naben mit DT Comp und Mavic XM317d, Reifen Nobby Nic (auch wenn der Verschleiß absurd hoch ist).


----------



## ThK (5. November 2008)

Also ... Kurbel/Innenlager Gedönse wollte ich die SLX .. mag das Design davon lieber 

Umwerfer/Schaltwerk/Shifter dachte ich an XT.

Bremse fahre ich zurzeit eine Magura Louise welche mir ganz gut zusagt, warum dann nicht auch wieder am neuen Bike.

Vorbau/Lenker/Stütze habe ich noch keine Ahnung.

Laufräder schwirrt mir die "Hope" Kombi im Kopf rum.

Nobby Nic, bisher fahre ich Alberts... aber mal sehen.


----------



## abbath (5. November 2008)

XT als Komplettgruppe wird vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis besser sein. Von Magura halte ich nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (5. November 2008)

So unterscheiden sich halt die Vorlieben ;-)
Komm gut mit der Bremse klar....
Ob XT "Kurbel" oder SLX muss ich mal schauen was da der Preis sagt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. November 2008)

Achte auf dem Hub vom Dämpfer !
Voller FW nur mit 57mm Hub!


----------



## ThK (5. November 2008)

Jap hatte ich mir notiert.
Den Monarch 4.2 gab es mit 57 beim Manitou weiss ich es gerade nicht genau.


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. November 2008)

Manitou den neuen X3 mit 57mm gibt es auch !

Oder Du nimmst 15mm FW-Verlust in Kauf, dann geht auch 50mm Hub !

Kommt auf dein Einsatzgebiet an ? Ehr CC oder AM !


----------



## ThK (5. November 2008)

Bisher CC aber das sollte ja auch mit 57 klappen


----------



## ThK (6. November 2008)

Werde auf jeden Fall bei den 57mm bleiben.
Die denken sich schon was dabei diese Angaben für jeden Rahmen machen.
Und es ist ja nicht so das man gar nichts in dieser Hinsicht bekommt.

Und deswegen brauchen wir über die 57mm nicht mehr diskutieren *gg*

Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 Air Modell 2008
(nun doch Fox, da ein unschlagbares Angebot dazu bekommen)

Gabel: RockShox Revelation Air U-Turn

Laufradsatz: Hope Pro II / DT Competition / Mavic XM317 Disc
(wie hier vorgeschlagen)

Bremse: Magura Louise BAT 2008 oder 2009 180/180 (203/180?)
(je nach Verfügbarkeit, Scheibengröße bin ich mir noch nicht sicher)

Rest werden wir hier noch "auskaspern" *gg*
Zumal es ja noch einiges an Kleinkram beachtet werden muss welchen ich vl gar nicht "im Kopf" habe.


----------



## abbath (6. November 2008)

Hört sich vernünftig an. Glaube nicht, dass eine 200er Scheibe vorn großartig von Vorteil ist.


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. November 2008)

Viel Spaß mit dem Aufbau! 
Hast du den Rahmen schon bestellt?

Mein Aufbau fällt nicht so Nobel aus!


Freu mich tortzdem auf das neue Rad!


----------



## ThK (6. November 2008)

Bin gerade in Kontakt mit Nicolai wegen des Rahmen.
Der kommt natürlich als Erstes.

Naja was heisst Nobel .. 
Muss dann alles nach und nach gekauft werden .. 
Ich denke fertig ist das erst Mitte / Ende nä. Saison.
Je früher umso besser natürlich.

Aber egal.. dann habe ich was ganz Feines und so wie ich es haben will!


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. November 2008)

Für alte Modelle könnt ich Dir eine Güte Adresse geben!
Schick mir einfach eine Mail oder PM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (7. November 2008)

Steuersatz / Vorbau / Lenker

Bei einigen der Komplettbikes auf der Nicoali Page sind die "Race Face Evolve XC" Komponenten vorgeschlagen.

Ok so? Oder zu teuer? Oder keine Ahnung was?

Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. November 2008)

Race Face ist gut und sauber verarbeitet! Machst nix Falsch mit !
Ritchey ist auch Ok, aber nicht die Quali von Race Face!

Mit einem Steuersatz von FSA habe ich sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht!

Wähle die Sachen nach deinen Fahrstil!


----------



## abbath (7. November 2008)

Die RF Sattelstützenklemmung, eine Schraube, die die Schienen nach innen zusammendrückt, ist Schrott. Bei einer Bekannten hat sich das Stahlgestell des Sattels darin verbogen.

Vorbau/Lenker: Syntace F139 / Vector Lowrider - 12° Kröpfung nach hinten finde ich genial.
Sattelstütze: Besser eine ohne Versatz. Optimum: Thomson Elite. Günstiger (und länger...) ist z.B. die Roox S4.2 - auch wenn die Jochklemmung irgendwie ein doofer Kompromiss ist.

Preis/Leistungsmäßig ist Ritshit WCS kaum zu schlagen. Ritshit Pro lohnt sich nicht, Comp ist OK. RF Deus ist qualitativ mit WCS vergleichbar, Evolve ist schlechter.


----------



## ThK (7. November 2008)

Bahnhof? 

Ritshit = Verballhornung von Ritchey?
Wenn ja warum und was als Alternative?


----------



## abbath (7. November 2008)

Die RaceFace Stützen haben eine Schraube, die Klammern zueinander / nach innen zieht und so das Sattelgestell klemmt. Dabei kann sich das Sattelgestell verbiegen. Find ich nicht besonders sinnig (ist übrigens bei der neuen Ritshit Carbonstütze genau so).

Ritshit ist Ritchey und eigentlich ganz gut, vor allem die WCS Sachen, aber ein wenig Mainstream.
Wenn man vernünftige Teile fürs Geld haben will ist Ritchey aber eine gute Addresse, wie gesagt WCS oder Comp, die Teile gibt es auch of als Komplettset (Vorbau, Lenker, Stütze).
Wenn man mehr ausgeben kann/will: Syntace, Thomson, Hope.


----------



## ThK (7. November 2008)

Danke !


----------



## ThK (7. November 2008)

Schonmal was gefunden ;-)

http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/139044


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. November 2008)

Die WCS finde ich persönlich ein wenig langweilig und nicht gut verarbeitet !

Mir sind schon 2 Ritchey Vorbauten gerissen und 2 verbogene Sattelstütze! 
Keine Kulanz von Richtey ! 

Gewicht stimmt bei denen auch fast nie ! Obwohl das egal ist !

Aber Anbauteile sind auch extrem von Glauben&Trend abhänging !

Syntace hat den besten Service, wenn mal etwas sein soll ! 

Race Face hat auch andere Stütze:
Die Race Face Atlas Sattelstütze hält schon lange bei mir !


----------



## ThK (8. November 2008)

Mal eine andere Frage.
Würdet ihr bei Rahmen und Gabel Steckachsen nehmen?
Das Thema kam heute beim Biken auf und das wohl z. Bsp. Fox demnächst nur noch Steckachsen als Standard "verbauen" will ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (8. November 2008)

abbath schrieb:


> Die RaceFace Stützen haben eine Schraube, die Klammern zueinander / nach innen zieht und so das Sattelgestell klemmt. Dabei kann sich das Sattelgestell verbiegen. Find ich nicht besonders sinnig (ist übrigens bei der neuen Ritshit Carbonstütze genau so).
> 
> Ritshit ist Ritchey und eigentlich ganz gut, vor allem die WCS Sachen, aber ein wenig Mainstream.
> Wenn man vernünftige Teile fürs Geld haben will ist Ritchey aber eine gute Addresse, wie gesagt WCS oder Comp, die Teile gibt es auch of als Komplettset (Vorbau, Lenker, Stütze).
> Wenn man mehr ausgeben kann/will: Syntace, Thomson, Hope.



Mainstream egal  Solange der Preis stimmt.
Ne Idee für einen Steuersatz?
Da gibt es ja riesige Preisunterschiede


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. November 2008)

ThK schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage.
> Würdet ihr bei Rahmen und Gabel Steckachsen nehmen?
> Das Thema kam heute beim Biken auf und das wohl z. Bsp. Fox demnächst nur noch Steckachsen als Standard "verbauen" will ?



Macht bei schwerem Gelände sinn und bringt guten Steifigkeitsgewinn !
Ist Geschmackssache ! 
Was für ein Gesamtgewicht soll willst du erreichen ?

Beim Rahmen würde ich nur keine Steckachse nehmen, wg. der Nabenauswahl !


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. November 2008)

ThK schrieb:


> Mainstream egal  Solange der Preis stimmt.
> Ne Idee für einen Steuersatz?
> Da gibt es ja riesige Preisunterschiede



Finde den folgenden Steuersatz Top:
FSA Orbit XL 2 Steuersatz 

Keine Defekte und für 27 Euro nicht zu teuer !


----------



## ThK (8. November 2008)

Schweres Gelände fahre ich ja nicht.
Da würde ich mich nur selbst gefährden *hehe*
Gesamtgewicht so halt das es stabil ist aber auch nicht bleischwer.
Tolle Aussage oder? ;-)

FSA will ich nicht.
Ein Kollege hat an seinem Radon schon den 2ten FSA Steuersatz in kurzer Zeit und dieser macht auch schon wieder komische Geräusche etc...


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. November 2008)

Sind im Radon nicht int. Steuersätze ?
Fahre seit 7-8 Jahren nur Steuersätze von FSA und noch war keiner defekt ?
Kommt auch auf den Einbau und die Pflege an !

Race Face hat auch sehr schöne Teile ! 

Sonst Chris King ! Soll der beste sein !

Gewicht wird bei mir wohl zwischen 13,5kg und 14kg sein, weil mir Gewicht komplett egal ist ! 

Was bringen 2 kg bei 100kg Gesamtmasse !


----------



## ThK (8. November 2008)

Ich werde einfach schauen was es ergibt bei den ausgewählten Teilen und dann kann man immer noch sehen ob man was verändert...

Race Face Deus soll nen guter Steuersatz sein .. aber arg teuer.
Mal was anderes .. Wie bekomme ich raus wie lang der Vorbau optimalerweise sein muss?
Kann bestimmt nicht nach der Länge des jetzigen an dem Hardtail gehen oder?

Bin froh das ich von den 100kg weg bin  Aber das ist ja wieder offtopic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (8. November 2008)

Der Race Face Deus ist fast so teuer, wie der Chris King ! Würde dann den King lieber nehmen !

Vorbaulänge hängt von der Rahmengröße und Geschmack/Fahrstil ab !

Sonst den Syntace VRO nehmen!


----------



## nicolai.fan (8. November 2008)

oder einen Acros nehmen (auch Made in Germany wie der Rahmen)


----------



## ThK (8. November 2008)

Gibt es da nen Link zu der Firma.
Wenn man na Acros Goggle bemüht finde ich nix

Ok wenn man es richtig schreibt findet man es sofort *hehe*


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. November 2008)

Acros sind echt auch sehr schön.... Hab ganz vergessen, dass es die noch gibt !


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. November 2008)

Hier der Link:

http://www.acros.de/acros2/01_home/index.php


----------



## OldSchool (8. November 2008)

Reset Steuersatz auch aus D-Land. Ist aber eher massiv aber bei deinem Gewicht sicher eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## abbath (8. November 2008)

Steckachse: Auf jeden Fall. Auch hinten. Bei Hope Laufrädern ist das ja kein Problem.

Acros: Megamist. Sind mir 2xje 3-4 Stück innerhalb der Gewährleistungsfrist durchgegammelt.
Cane Creek oder Aheadset kosten nicht so viel und funktionier(t)en bei mir an mehreren Rädern.

Vorbaulänge: Ist zu sehr vom Geschmack abhängig, als dass man sich auf diverse Berechnungsmöglichkeiten verlassen könnte. Ich würde daher auch die VRO empfehlen. Ansonsten gibt's z.B. folgende Faustformel: Horizontaler Abstand vom Lot durch die Sattelnase bis zur Lenkerklemmung entspricht der Länge des Unterarms bis zur Spitze des sich in dessen Verlängerung (flache Hand  ) befindenden ausgestreckten Mittelfingers. Du kannst natürlich auch erstmal den Vorbau Deines Hardtails ausprobieren, dann merkst Du schon ob er länger oder kürzer sein muss. Sonst: VRO.


----------



## ThK (8. November 2008)

Ok also doch Steckachse  Auch wenn ich erstmal nicht so mega Gelände fahre.

Steuersatz mal sehen .. vl ja doch das Race Face oder so  Ich schau mal.

Wie bitte? Das ist ja mal nen riesen Formel. Dann lieber das Syntace VRO und in allen Belangen verstellbar.


----------



## abbath (8. November 2008)

Die Formel funktioniert liefert auch selten das Optimum. Ist halt ein Anhaltspunkt. Aber ohne das Rad mit montiertem Sattel vor sich zu haben ist da etwas Trigonometrie (Sitzrohrwinkel (in Abhängigkeit von Gabeleinbauhöhe), Sattelauszug, Sattellänge, Klemmposition...) notwendig um vorher die richtige Vorbaulänge zu ermitteln...

Die Alternative zur VRO ist eigentlich nur sich im Vorfeld mit günstigen Vorbauten einzudecken und auszuprobieren. Wenn Du das Rad beim Händler aufbauen lässt sollte der Dir allerdings die Möglichkeit zum kostenlosen Vorbautausch anbieten.

...und auf keinen Fall gleich den Gabelschaft bis aufs Letzte kürzen.


----------



## ThK (8. November 2008)

Baue es selber auf .. nach und nach halt ..
Das VRO gefällt mir schon .. das werde ich wohl nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (8. November 2008)

Wieso auch hinten Steckachse ?
Ist die nicht schwere als Schnellspanner ?!

Habe noch nie eine Steckachse vermisst, wenn ich normale Schnellspanner dran hatte !


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. November 2008)

@abbath

Kannst Du mir mal Bilder mailen von der Zugverlegung Bremse/Schaltung oder mal ein paar Praxiserfahrungen geben ?


----------



## ThK (8. November 2008)

Warum mailen .. Bitte hier posten .. Und Bilder zeigen .. 
Danke ;-)


----------



## abbath (9. November 2008)

Mehr Bilder hab ich nicht wirklich.
Ich hab das Kabel für's Schaltwerk ab dem Dämpfer am Unterrohr velegt. Finde diesen Bogen zum Oberrohr nicht so schön. Funktioniert einwandfrei, nur scheuern die Züge am Hinterbau das Eloxal ab.


Warum hinten Schnellspanner? Weil er ohnehin mit Hope Naben plant, es bei denen kein Preisunterschied ist, den Hinterbau steifer macht und bei dem Rahmen die 20g Mehrgewicht völlig egal sind.
Ich hab hinten keine Steckachse, hab auch keine Probleme, aber wenn ich jetzt eins aufbauen würde und von vornherein mit Hope Naben planen würde, DANN würde ich auch hinten die Steckachse nehmen.

VRO ist auch nicht gerade leicht.


----------



## ThK (9. November 2008)

Hmm die wollen tatsÃ¤chlich 70â¬ mehr bei der Gabel fÃ¼r die Steckachsen Option.
Das ist mir das Ganze aber nicht wert ;-)
Naja wegen des Gewichtes von Vorbau und so ..
Stelle erst einmal alles so zusammen und dann wird zusammen addiert.
Sehe dann ja wenn es mir zu viel wird wo ich noch was Ã¤ndern kann.

Weil Berge hinauf wollte ich mit dem Bike schon noch kommen *hehe*


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. November 2008)

Hast du die Zugführung extra so bestellt ?
Finde es auch schöner als vom Oberrohr zum Hinterbau ! Obwohl bei Größe L ist es nicht so schlimm ! 

Sind die Hope-Naben echt so genial ? Gibt es die auch mit Centerlock ?

Schickes Radl ! Wie schwer ist das ganze Teil ?


----------



## c_w (9. November 2008)

Steckachse ist ggf. ganz nett, vor allem wenn mans wie gesagt quasi ohne Mehrkosten haben kann, aber gerade für den genannten Einsatzbereich sicher kein Musthave...
Der VRO macht das Rad sicherlich nicht leichter, aber imho vor allem auch nicht schöner ^^

Und ich glaub bei Steuersätzen, da kannst du 5 Leute fragen und bekommst 10 Meinungen... von absolut ******** bis absolut problemfrei.


----------



## OldSchool (9. November 2008)

Würde immer Steckachsen nehmen vor  allem bei Scheibenbremsen und höherem Körpergewicht.

Wenn du nur Felgenbremsen nimmst brauchste das sicher nicht.

Habe seit einem halben Jahr eine Fox 32 Vanilla und die hat Schnellsp.. Das auf und zu gedrehe des Schnellsp. bis man um die Haltenasen rum ist nervt tierisch.

Vorher bei der Pike Maxle Steckachse, Hebel öffnen ein paar Umdrehungen auf schrauben und rausziehen. Das Laufrad ist frei.

Bei Nicolai kannst du glaube ich auch hinten Maxle rear haben.

Schnellspanner sind antiquierte Reste aus dem Rennradbereich


----------



## abbath (9. November 2008)

ThK schrieb:


> Weil Berge hinauf wollte ich mit dem Bike schon noch kommen *hehe*



Das liegt am Fahrer, nicht am Rad.


Ja, die Zugführung hab ich so bestellt. Gewicht müsste so bei 14kg liegen, eher etwas darüber (XXL). Klettern tut's trotzdem ganz wunderbar - vielleicht nicht ganz so flott wie ein 10kg Hardtail, aber je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit deutlich entspannter.

Hope gibt's nicht mit Centerlock.

VRO passt optisch find ich ganz gut - aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (9. November 2008)

Hätte ich vorher dein Bild gesehen, dann hätte ich auch die Zugführung so gewählt !

Schade mit den Hope !


----------



## abbath (9. November 2008)

Ach, in L ist das schon in Ordnung. Mein Rahmendreieck ist wohl noch 'ne Ecke größer.
Bei mir isses halt ganz praktisch, weil ich den Rahmen ob seiner Größe sogar schultern kann.


----------



## ThK (10. November 2008)

So jetzt muss ich nochmal nachfragen.
Jaja ich weiss ich bin nervig ;-)

Die Hope Naben kann ich also nur mit Steckachse "nutzen"?

Und Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze werde ich das Ritchey WCS Set nehmen.
Habe mir nun mehrere Bilder mit dem VRO angesehen und weiss einfach nicht.
Normale Kombi ist mir optisch bekömmlicher *gg*

Und da Steuersätze ja nen heisses Thema sind , was ist den mit dem Ritchey WCS Steuersatz?


----------



## Testmaen (10. November 2008)

ThK schrieb:


> Die Hope Naben kann ich also nur mit Steckachse "nutzen"?



Nein. Hope-Naben haben für viele gängige Standards (normaler Schnellspanner, versch. Steckachsen) entsprechender Endkappen, die quasi als Adapter dienen. Wenn du z.B. an der VR-Nabe von Schnellspanner auf eine 20mm Steckachse wechseln möchtest, brauchst du nur die Endkappen tauschen und nicht die ganze Nabe.

Grüße


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. November 2008)

Hope Naben sind für beide Achsen gedacht, glaube ich! Wundert mich das die Steckachse so leicht ist!

Hab den Ritchey WCS Steuersatz gerade in mein Rennrad eingebaut! 
Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck ! Langzeiterfahrung fehlt noch! 

Hätte ich nicht schon Lenker und Vorbau, dann wäre der VRO erste Wahl!
Finde Funktion, aber auch wichtiger als Optik !
Was bringt ein hübscher Lenker bei Nackenprobleme? Die Optik heilt nicht den Schmerz 

Und nerven tut keiner! Welche Farbe soll der Rahmen bekommen?


----------



## ThK (10. November 2008)

Tja Farbe bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Muss wohl würfeln... Habe da 4 Farben die mir gefallen.

- Graubeige
- Braungrau
- Schwarzoliv
- Olivgrau

Ach ja das wird noch ne Neverending Story.
Jetzt kam der Einwurf. Nimm XT Naben , bestes Preis- Leistungsverhältniss etc...
Hilfe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (10. November 2008)

mach dir einfach ein Budget und schau, was du bekommst!
XT lief mir zu rau! Finde Mavic Crossride oder Trail komplett ausreichend! 
DT Swiss hatte ich am Rennrad und die können nix außer Speichen bauen!


----------



## ThK (10. November 2008)

Wo würdet ihr euch wegen Laufrädern umsehen?
Eher günstig wie zum Bsp. bei Actionsports oder dann doch schon sowas wie Whizz Wheels ???


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. November 2008)

Habe schon 2 Sätze von Actionsports gehabt ! Sauber gespeicht und guter Rundlauf ! 
Whizz Wheels ist wohl mit der beste Einspeicher ! Aber kostet auch !
z.B.:
LRS DT 340 Disc Satz 1801 g / 1886 g 440,00 
LRS DT Swiss 370/Onyx Disc Satz 1854 g / 1915 g 335,00 
LRS Hope Pro II Disc Satz 1802 g 440,00


----------



## ThK (10. November 2008)

Ok .. dann schau ich mal bei Actionsports.
Ich meine irgendwo muss man auch mal sehen wofür man es nutzt und das ich vl sogar noch niemals den Unterschied von beiden merke.

Zum Bsp. der Satz..

Shimano XT Disc Custom Laufradsatz für MTB 26 Zoll 168.90 EUR
1. Nabe:	Shimano XT disc 756 VR+HR 6Loch schwarz
2. Felge:	Mavic XM 321 disc schwarz
3. Speichen:	Sapim Race 2.0/1.8 schwarz
4. Nippel:	Messing schwarz


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. November 2008)

Denke auch das Whizz Wheels ehr für Vielfahrer ist ! So um die 6000-10000km im Jahr !
Die Mavic Crossride hatte ich mal im Trek Liquid und das waren echt Top Teile !
Ist eine Überlegung wert !


----------



## ThK (10. November 2008)

Sind die XM die Crossride oder ist das wieder was "Eigenes" ?


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. November 2008)

Mavic Crossride ist ein Systemlaufradsatz ! 
Schau mal auf der Homepage ! 

Hast du schon eine Gabel gefunden ?


----------



## ThK (10. November 2008)

Achso..
Naja werde dann wohl die XT Zusammenstellung nehmen.
Wird schon passen bei dem Preis.

Ja Gabel hatte ich oben ja schon genannt.

Rockshox Revelation 426 U-Turn Air

---
2ter Laufradsatz...

Naben Shimano XT 6-Loch schwarz
Felgen Mavic XM317d schwarz
Speichen DT Swiss Competition schwarz
Nippel Messing schwarz

165,55 EUR


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. November 2008)

dann baue die neue XT Nabe gleich auseinander und mach gutes Fett rein!
Freilauf hält auch nicht so gut!


----------



## ThK (10. November 2008)

Werde ich machen .. habe dazu schon was hier gefunden .. 
Zumindest das man vorher mal rein sehen soll...

So dann mal schauen was noch fehlt und wozu ich noch fragen hab.
Bin ja mal auf das ~Gesamtgewicht gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (11. November 2008)

Crossride kosten nur 130 Euro und die Lager sind besser!

Dann hast du ja fast alle Teile zusammen!
Viel Spaß beim bauen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. November 2008)

denke mit Reva und leichten Teilen kommst du auf ca. 13kg !

Mein Aufbau geht mehr auf Haltbarkeit und Gewicht ist mir egal!

Mein Nonius wird Samstag abgeholt und wohl ca. 14 kg schwer sein! 

Gewicht ist beim Bike fast egal, treten muß man immer !


----------



## abbath (11. November 2008)

Ein Rad mit 130mm Federweg und 14kg ist leichter als eines mit 100mm und 13kg.

Das Nonius ist kein XC Bike nach deutschem Maßstab.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. November 2008)

Stimm ich voll zu !
Obwohl die Einteilung XC, AM usw. immer schwerer wird!
Genius z.B. mit 150 als Marathonrad!

Wie ist die Menschheit ohne Federgabel über die Alpen gekommen ?


----------



## ThK (11. November 2008)

Ich seh das "Ding" als AM Bike .. also wird es schon passen mit dem Gewicht ;-)

Ist denn nun das Mavic Crossride Systemrad besser als die genannten Laufradsätze mit XT Nabe? Fiese Frage oder? 

Ich poste später mal die Excelliste hier, dann könnt ihr mir mal sagen was ich an Kleinteilen vergessen habe.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. November 2008)

Ich habe beide LFR gefahren und finde Shimano Naben sehr schlecht!

Die Mavic liefen viel besser! 

Bin schon auf die Liste gespannt!


----------



## abbath (11. November 2008)

Das Problem mit den Systemlaufrädern ist, dass Du vermutlich das ganze Laufrad wegschmeißen kannst, wenn Dir nen Stock ins Rad fliegt. Bei einem 32 oder 36 Loch Laufrad tauschst Du 1-2 Speichen und die Schose läuft wieder (vielleicht nicht wie neu, aber meist doch sehr gut).


----------



## ThK (11. November 2008)

Joa.. werde einen der beiden LRS mit der XT Nabe nehmen.
Wenn die mal verschlissen ist kann man immer noch nach was hochwertigerem schauen


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. November 2008)

Oder man packt einfach 3 Ersatzspeichen in die Sattelstütze ! 
Ein Systemlaufradsatz geht genauso kaputt, wie der XT ! 

Geh mal im Shop und dreh die XT Nabe !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (11. November 2008)

Denk daran einen Downswing Umwerfer zu nehmen !!!


----------



## abbath (11. November 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Unterschiede bei der Rollreibung zwischen XT und Mavic o.ä. so gravierend sind. Die Haftreibung ist beim Konuslager m.E. höher, d.h. nur das erste/langsame Drehen geht schwerer.

Laufräder mit 20/24 Speichen zentrieren nervt und wird selten 100%. Da helfen Dir auch keine drei Ersatzspeichen.

Ansonsten:


----------



## ThK (11. November 2008)

- ERLEDIGT -

XM317d .. guter Preis und nicht so endschwer *gg*


----------



## abbath (11. November 2008)

XM317 - Breite reicht vollkommen aus, da in den Rahmen eh nur 2.3er Reifen reingehen. imho die xc (nach US Definition) Felge mit dem besten Gewichts/Breitenverhältnis - und preiswert dazu.

xm719 - kostet doppelt so viel und ist schwerer.
xm321 - unnötig schwer


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. November 2008)

Habe beide Laufräder hier und kann es nur so beschreiben:
Mavic Crossride = leichter Lauf
XT Nabe = Fühlt sich wie ein kaputtes Lager an, rauer Lauf, Freilauf eiert 

Würde ich am liebsten mal beide Naben zuschicken ! 

Denke die Hope-Naben sind auch Prima !

Xentis Carbon = Nabe im Hinterrad gelöst beim Rennrad ! Wohl ehr 
Optik aber seeeehhhrrrrr SCHÖN !


----------



## abbath (11. November 2008)

Xentis :kotz: - das einzig Gute an den Teilen ist der Sound - und das doofe Gesicht der Besitzer, wenn man sie beim Triathlon mit Kastenfelgen stehen lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (11. November 2008)

Auch Triathlet ?


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. November 2008)

Wo bleibt die Excel-Liste ?


----------



## abbath (11. November 2008)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Auch Triathlet ?



Nicht mehr. Vor zwei Jahren haben sie mich auf der Straße so richtig abgeräumt, seitdem spiel ich nur noch im Dreck.

*OT ENDE*



Noch zwei Tipps: Wenn Du keine komplette Gruppe kaufst, versuch die alten XT 752 Shifter zu kaufen, die funktionieren imho um einiges besser als die aktuellen RF+.
Bei meinem Nonius war keine Wasserablassbohrung im Tretlagergehäuse - besser gleich bei Nicolai machen lassen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. November 2008)

Danke für den Tipp mit der Wasserablassbohrung !
Werde ich Samstag drauf achten ! Oder darf evtl. keine Bohrung rein ?


----------



## ThK (12. November 2008)

Jaja kommt ja schon die Liste.
Ist aber noch nicht fertig, also nicht ganz zerreissen 

Liste inkl. Gewicht


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. November 2008)

Schaut doch gut aus!
Sattel und ein paar Kleinteile noch und fertig bist du !

Gewichte vom Hersteller sind meist falsch! Leider !


----------



## abbath (12. November 2008)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Oder darf evtl. keine Bohrung rein ?



Doch. Hilti ran und mittig unters Gehäuse - ich hätte es aber lieber direkt drin gehabt...
Entgraten nicht vergessen.



Gute Komposition. Die NC-17 Schelle ist aber mit Schnellspanner? Hab Sattelschnellspanner bisher auch nicht wirklich eingesehen, aber der letzte Urlaub (Schottland) hat mich dann doch davon überzeugt. Sorgt für reichlich Entspannung auf unbekannten Trailabfahrten.


----------



## ThK (12. November 2008)

Also laut Homepage ist die NC-17 mit Schnellspanner.
Musste den Sattel zwar noch nicht so oft verstellen aber egal wenn dann geht es ohne Werkzeug ....

Stimmt Sattel *hehe* Da habe ich noch so gar keine Vorstellung.
Auf meinem Rockhopper ist natürlich nen Speci Sattel montiert und der passt auch super.
Evtl. den wieder obwohl vielleicht findet man was was ähnlich ist und bei dem man nicht so sehr den Namen mitbezahlt 

Was fehlt denn noch so an Kleinteilen?
Da gibt es sicher noch fiese kleine Dinge an die man als Anfänger nicht denkt und trotzdem ohne doof da steht *gg*

[EDIT]
Wie war das mit dem Wald vor lauter Bäumen ;-)
Natürlich Pedale sollte man noch haben.
Das werden die XT Klickies...
[/EDIT]


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. November 2008)

Gib mir mal eine Email Adresse und ich schicke Dir meine Liste! 
Kauf dir mal die aktuelle Bike!
XT Freilauf nach kurzer Zeit kaputt! 

Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner ist ein Pflichtteil!


----------



## abbath (12. November 2008)

Scheuerschutz für die Kabel / den Rahmen, Kettenstrebenschutz, Griffe - die Kunst ist ja eher Kleinteile wegzulassen.

Gemessen an der Zahl der verkauften XT Naben ist die Rücklaufquote immer noch gering.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (12. November 2008)

Im Forum liest man viel schlechtes von der xt! 
Würde dann lieber xtr nehmen, wenn es shimano sein muß!


----------



## ThK (12. November 2008)

Aktuelle Bike?
Ist die gerade raus oder muss ich mich beeilen überhaupt eine zu bekommen?
Testen die da gerade Naben oder warum?
Oder nur wegen des Bremsentest da drin?

Wirklich besser XTR anstatt XT Nabe? 
Nene macht mich doch nicht immer so unsicher ;-)


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. November 2008)

aktuelle bike / Dauertest 
Meine XTR läuft um welten besser!

Am besten sind Campa Naben, aber leider nicht MTB!


----------



## abbath (12. November 2008)

Campa hat seit 06 stark nachgelassen.

XTR sind top, das stimmt, aber die gibt's nur als CL - da brauchst Du Adapter.

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass die XT Naben für ihren Preis absolut in Ordnung gehen. Ewig hält beim echten MTB Einsatz sowieso nix.


----------



## ThK (12. November 2008)

Centerlock will ich nicht .. 
Bleibt erstmal bei XT und wenn die irgendwann zerschlissen sind schaue ich mir was anderes an ...

Was meinst du mit Scheuerschutz? Diese transparenten Folienaufkleber für auf den Rahmen?


----------



## abbath (12. November 2008)

Entweder die oder Jagwire Tube Tops.


----------



## ThK (12. November 2008)

Hmm nette Erfindung aber sieht sicher merkwürdig am Bike aus *gg*
Welche Aufkleber nimmt man da?


----------



## ThK (12. November 2008)

So mal wieder ein paar Kleinigkeiten hinzugefügt in der Liste


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. November 2008)

Für die Aufkleber folgender Tipp:

Geh in einen Betrieb der PKWs geklebt und lege 10 Euro in die Kaffeekasse, dann
hast du Aufkleber für dein ganzes Leben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (12. November 2008)

Meinst die Folienwerbung aufs Auto packen?
Haben die transparent?


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. November 2008)

Genau die Leute !

Habe auch transparent ! Habe für 100cmx25cm nur 10 Euro gezahlt !

Die Leute haben mir sogar noch die Folie in 5cm Streifen geschnitten !


----------



## ThK (13. November 2008)

So .. Fertig mit der Liste...
Diesmal auch mit Preisen 

Nun an euch.. Was habe ich vergessen?

Liste fast final ;-)


----------



## abbath (13. November 2008)

Kassette wär nicht schlecht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. November 2008)

- Nippel auch noch, sonst hast du zu weiche Laufräder !
- Flaschenhalter
- Schnellspanner
- Gewicht Rahmen wird noch ca. 300 Gramm mehr sein, wenn du Pulverlack nimmst 
- Spacer und Aheadkappe

das war es dann wohl...


----------



## ThK (13. November 2008)

*lach* stimmt ... Kassette ... ohne wird das Fahren schwierig *gg*

Laufräder waren mit Messing Nippel und Schnellspanner.
Hab das in der Liste als Kommentar aber den sieht man ja online net.

Spacer und Kappe bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher.

Ok Sattel auch noch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (13. November 2008)

Messingnippel sind ok! Könntest auch Alu nehmen vorne!

Aber Leichtbau wird es ja nicht! 

Stimmt das Gewicht von den Schalthebel?
Kommt mir sehr schwer vor?


----------



## ThK (14. November 2008)

Auf der Shimano Page sind die Shifter mit nem Gewicht von 255g / Stück angegeben..
Leichtbau wird es wohl nicht.. obwohl es mir von der Zahl her schon schwer vor kommt 
Aber abwarten wie es sich später dann anfühlt.


----------



## abbath (14. November 2008)

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=gearshifters

283g das Paar mit Kabeln (ohne Hüllen)


----------



## ThK (14. November 2008)

Ah Danke .. komisch was für Angaben so im Netz bei den Herstellern rumschwirren


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. November 2008)

evtl. sind es Dualcontrolhebel gewesen!
Bei den Schläuchen kannst du die Light nehmen!
Halten Super und sind ca 100 Gramm leichter der Satz! 

Billige 100 Gramm !


----------



## ThK (14. November 2008)

Ach erstmal normale Schläuche ich denke die 100g sind egal ;-)
Muss mal mein Hardtail auf die Waage nehmen ... dann hab ich nen Vergleich zumindest grob


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. November 2008)

Hab deine Liste nicht so ganz vor Augen, 
aber behalte mal die SLX im Auge! 
Hab gerade eine Gruppe geholt und die Optik ist echt der Hammer!


----------



## abbath (14. November 2008)

Schläuche merkt man extrem. Nicht nur beim Gewicht, sondern auch bei Leichtlauf und Dämpfung. Ich empfehle Michelin C4 Latex. Die kann man zwar nicht flicken, aber mit guten Reifen ist das auch kein Problem.


----------



## ThK (14. November 2008)

@Abbath
Danke für den Tipp .. schaue mich da mal um ...

SLX habe ich für die Kurbel etc ausgesucht da ich das Design mag


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. November 2008)

SLX Kurbel wiegt nur 894 Gramm incl. Innenlager ! 

So muß jetzt ins Bett... morgen früh muss der Rahmen geholt werden.... ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (14. November 2008)

Die 6g machen es dann auch nicht auf der Liste *gg*
Denke wenn alles auf die Waage kommt sieht es eh anders aus *gg*


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. November 2008)

Bin mal auf das echte Rahmengewicht gespannt. !

Denke mein Rad wird so 13,6-13,9 kg wiegen ! 

Noch 12 Stunden ! Ein Mist mit dem Warten !

Hab gleich noch ein Schaltauge geordert. Kostet 22 Euro !


----------



## ThK (14. November 2008)

Na dann wollen wir aber alle Bilder sehen .. 
Am besten ne Aufbau Doku *gg*
So meine Liste ist ausgedruckt und nun heisst es die ersten Teile shoppen 
Mal sehen welche Händler hier vor Ort sich drauf einlässt die ähnlichen Preise zu machen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. November 2008)

bei SLX Teile würde ich TNC Hamburg empfehlen!
Klasse Laden ! Kauf da gerne vor Ort ein!
Reva schau mal bei bike-discount!


----------



## abbath (15. November 2008)

Bitte, bitte nicht zum Händler gehen und sagen: 'Ich habe Teil A zum Preis B bei Anbieter C im Netz gesehen." Bei diesen Leuten kriegt man die Krise. Wenn kleine Händler 'ne Europalette RS Gabeln zu OEM Konditionen bestellen könnten, würden die Teile dort auch weniger kosten. Bleibt also die Frage: Service und Einbau beim Händler oder weniger ausgeben und selber schrauben im Netz.


...Das heißt Revelation oder RVL aber nicht Reva...


----------



## madbuddha (15. November 2008)

abbath schrieb:


> Bleibt also die Frage: Service und Einbau beim Händler oder weniger ausgeben und selber schrauben im Netz.



Ich denke nicht, dass man es sich (auch als Händler) so einfach machen kann. Ich erwarte da deutlich mehr Kreativität! Nur rumjammern und sagen "das haben wir schon immer so gemacht" ist mir da echt zu wenig. 

Mit meinem Händler habe ich jetzt für meinen Neuaufbau ausgemacht, dass ich ihm diverse Teile bringe, die ich günstig kaufen kann und er das mit Kleinzeug von sich vervollständigt. Die Unterstützung beim Aufbau bezahle ich dann zu normalen Konditionen. 

Damit komme ich immer noch deutlich billiger, als wenn ich das Zeug bei ihm kaufe und er es mir umsonst einbaut. Und mein Händler freut sich auch, weil er Kleinzeug verkaufen kann und über die Winterzeit eine wenig Beschäftigung in der Werkstatt hat.


----------



## ThK (15. November 2008)

Ich werde schon für einzelne Teile zum Händler gehen und dann nach deren Preis fragen.
Wenn der mir zu hoch scheint gegenüber dem was man so im Netz findet, suche ich halt weiter. Bisher war das aber kein Problem da einen Nachlass zu bekommen.
Die wollen ja auch verkaufen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. November 2008)

Hallo !

Hab den Rahmen heute bei Nicolai abgeholt ! 
Und er ist jeden Cent Wert ! Echt Hammer ! 
Bilder kommen morgen ! Bin gerade beim Schrauben !

Der Chef hat einen alles gezeigt und man konnte den Mitarbeiter über die Schulter schauen ! 

Der Verarbeitung ist einfach ein anderes Level ! Es gibt 100% und dann kommt Nicolai und legt noch einen drauf ! )

Danke an das Nicolai-Team ! Echt ein tolles Produkt !


----------



## abbath (16. November 2008)

madbuddha schrieb:


> Mit meinem Händler habe ich jetzt für meinen Neuaufbau ausgemacht, dass ich ihm diverse Teile bringe, die ich günstig kaufen kann und er das mit Kleinzeug von sich vervollständigt. Die Unterstützung beim Aufbau bezahle ich dann zu normalen Konditionen.



Was etwas anderes ist als in den Laden zu gehen und Netzpreise zu 'verlangen' - manche Menschen reagieren nahezu beleidigt, wenn man da nicht mithalten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (16. November 2008)

Versuche doch einfach eine Mischung zwischen Händler und Internet !
Wenn Du mal schnelle Hilfe benötigst, wird der Händler gerne helfen !


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. November 2008)

Hier mein Rad !

Die erste Einstellrunde habe ich gerade gemacht und es ist der Hammer !

Noch nie so ein gutes MTB gefahren....


----------



## abbath (16. November 2008)

Hey, richtig schön! Was ist das für 'ne Farbe, Bomber Orange Glitter? Sondergeometrie (flacheres Oberrohr, Ober/Sitzrohrgussets)? Ist das Steuerrohrgusset jetzt Standard oder hattest Du das extra bestellt? Rahmenhöhe?

Du wirst den den 50mm Dämpfer noch austauschen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. November 2008)

Farbe ist Copper !

Geometrie ist die vom 2009/2010 Modell in Größe L! 
Ist der erste Rahmen mit der Geo !

Gussets sind jetzt so Standard !

Wenn der Dämpfer mal kaputt ist, dann kommt evtl. ein 55-57 Dämpfer !
Aber heute auf meiner ersten Tour haben mir die 115mm komplett gereicht !  Fährt sich echt Prima !

Gabel wird evtl. noch getauscht !


----------



## ThK (16. November 2008)

Würdet ihr die 2008er oder 2009er Revelation nehmen?
Unterschied ist ja der Federweg von 100-130 zu 110-140


----------



## abbath (16. November 2008)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wie sich die Einbaulänge der RVL zur Pike verhält. Die Pike hat voll ausgefahren 520mm - Maximum fürs Nonius. Das Handling damit ist bergab super, im Singletrail braucht man bei engen Kurven etwas Nachdruck. Bergauf ist das Handling mit ca. 500mm Einbauhöhe / 120mm Federweg harmonischer. Daher fahre ich meist in dieser Einstellung (Mittelgebirge - rauf und runter).
Auch bei 140mm Habe ich das -keineswegs unangenehme- Gefühl, dass das Schluckvermögen des Hinterbaus noch größer ist, als das der Gabel.

Vom Federweg her passen beide Gabeln zum Bike. Ich würde die Entscheidung vom Preis abhängig machen.

Die RVL 09 gibt's jetzt auch mit Steckachse, oder? Das wäre für mich nochmal ein Pro-Argument.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (21. November 2008)

@ThK Update!


----------



## ThK (21. November 2008)

Fange halt nun an nach und nach die einzelnen Teile zu kaufen.
Ist ja nun bald auch so ein netter Lagerverkauf bei einem der "Versender" ;-)

Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer hoffe ich nach Weihnachten ordern zu "können"...


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. November 2008)

Denke die Reve 2009 wäre sehr gut für das Nonius ! 
Nach ein paar Touren steigt die Begeisterung für den Rahmen immer mehr...


----------



## ThK (12. Dezember 2008)

So die ersten Teil sind auf dem Weg 
Ist also noch nichts vergessen *hehe*


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Dezember 2008)

Rahmen auch schon bestellt ?
Würde Dir eine 140mm Gabel empfehlen ! 130mm ist auch super, aber nicht weniger !

Das Rad fährt sich echt Klasse und macht Spaß !


----------



## abbath (12. Dezember 2008)

Und - wann kommt die Einsicht, dass das mit dem 50er Dämpfer nicht wirklich vorausschauend war?


----------



## ThK (12. Dezember 2008)

50er Dämpfer? 
Meinst da aber nicht mich , oder?


----------



## abbath (12. Dezember 2008)

Nein, MarcoFibr der jetzt vorn für die 140er Gabel votiert.


----------



## ThK (12. Dezember 2008)

Achso .. 
Joa Gabel kommt bald auch hoffe ich *gg*


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Dezember 2008)

abbath schrieb:


> Nein, MarcoFibr der jetzt vorn für die 140er Gabel votiert.



Gabel vorne 140 wäre echt die beste Lösung ! Kommt wohl zum Sommer dran ! 

der 50er Dämpfer ist optimal ! Der 3Way arbeitet super und spricht gut an !
55-57 wäre wohl noch besser, aber dann macht mir das Rad bald ANGST !

Echt der Hammer, welche Stellen ich jetzt fahre !

Wahrscheinlich kommt vorne noch Steckachse !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThK (16. Dezember 2008)

*seufz*
Die ersten Teile sind da und nun muss das Projekt abgebrochen werden :-(
Wir brauchen ein neues Auto und somit wird das nix in dem Preisbereich von wegen Bike *heul*

Trotzdem Danke für die ganze Hilfe und ich hab auch schon alles abgeheftet und gut verstaut. Also nur eine Frage der Zeit...!


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Dezember 2008)

Schade....aber ich musste auch einige Zeit auf das Rad warten, und es lohnt sich !
Nicolai läuft ja nicht weg !

Viel Spaß weiterhin !


----------



## abbath (16. Dezember 2008)

Schade. Aber vielleicht läuft Dir ja z.B. was schönes Gebrauchtes übern Weg 

...also jetzt keinen Panikkauf beim Discounter.


----------

